# accuse de réception sur iphone



## tonio08 (30 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir s'il existe une option dans l'iphone pour avoir un accusé de réception des sms.
Merci


----------



## Oizo (5 Décembre 2007)

Non cette option pourtant présente sur la plupart des téléphones n'a pas été prévue sur l'iPhone.


----------



## Tiberius (5 Décembre 2007)

Bah, pour ma part je ne l'avais déjà pas sur le Tréo 650


----------



## power-mat (9 Décembre 2007)

Toujours rien? Meme pas un petit programme externe?
Ou un code a taper avant le message? Ca existait mais je ne sais plus quel est ce code...


----------



## vazen (9 Décembre 2008)

Ca m'intéresserait aussi de savoir... c'est gênant de ne pas avoir d'AR.


----------



## kisco (9 Décembre 2008)

J'ai lu aujourd'hui sur ce forum dans un autre sujet que l'on pouvait recevoir un AR si l'on commence le sms envoyé par le caractère "!".
A tester


----------



## airb (14 Décembre 2008)

il faut taper les "" avec alors... mais je ne crois pas que ca marche franchement... j'ai pas essayer mais je pense pas...


----------



## kisco (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai essayé de commencer un message avec ! Mais ça n'a rien changé.
A noter que mon opérateur est Swisscom.


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour la Suisse

Swisscom *N# puis SMS
Orange CH *NOT# puis SMS
Sunrise # suivi d'un espace puis SMS


----------



## vazen (15 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour la Suisse.
Et pour la France existe-t-il ce genre de codes ? Merci.


----------



## airb (15 Décembre 2008)

je ne pense pas vazen mais qui c... .


----------



## kisco (16 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour la Suisse
> 
> Swisscom *N# puis SMS
> Orange CH *NOT# puis SMS
> Sunrise # suivi d'un espace puis SMS


Merci beaucoup, celui de Swisscom fonctionne, voilà le type d'accusé que l'on reçoit :

"Message for xxxxx with identification xxxxx has been delivered on 2008-12-16 at 12:00:00"


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2008)

vazen a dit:


> Merci pour la Suisse.
> Et pour la France existe-t-il ce genre de codes ? Merci.



<Demander à vos opérateur respectifs ils doivent connaître les codes


----------



## airb (16 Décembre 2008)

je ne pense pas que pour la france ce soi pareil... j'irai demander pour les codes mais bon j'y crois pas...


----------



## stefhan (17 Décembre 2008)

Ah ça m'intéresse aussi, les AR sont très importants...


----------



## maverick1984 (19 Décembre 2008)

et pour la belgique avec l'operateur Base vous avez une idée parce que eux pas


----------



## kisco (19 Décembre 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> et pour la belgique avec l'operateur Base vous avez une idée parce que eux pas


trouvé sur internet 

**0#*suivi_du_texte_sms

redis-nous si ça fonctionne


----------



## pernel (19 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un doute que Bouygues donne cette information, quand on voit le peu de compétence du service client concernant l'iPhone...


----------



## maverick1984 (19 Décembre 2008)

kisco a dit:


> trouvé sur internet
> 
> **0#*suivi_du_texte_sms
> 
> redis-nous si ça fonctionne


oui mais ca a faitr buguer mon iphone????
je ne peut plus envoyer ou ecrire de sms il quitte l'appli SMs tout seul


----------



## vazen (20 Décembre 2008)

Le mieux c'est de passer un coup de fil à la personne pour savoir si elle a reçu le sms


----------



## maverick1984 (20 Décembre 2008)

tout est rentré dans l'ordre 
Si il faut appeler pour savoir si la personne a recu le sms autant appeler et pas envoyer le sms... non?:rateau:


----------



## vazen (20 Décembre 2008)

C'était une blagounette, ceci dit c'est vraiment une lacune de l'iPhone


----------



## Didjo (20 Décembre 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> Essayé avec ![espace][espace][message], ![message], *0#[espace][message], *0#[message], aucun ne marche chez Orange Fr.



Ceci dit, cette absence parait logique vu le type de présentation des SMS de l'iPhone, à la iChat. On envoit un SMS comme on discute, et on ne verrait pas l'utilité d'un AR en discutant via Adium... Et ça colle avec l'option SMS illimités de l'offre Orange.

Mais c'est vrai que ça manque vraiment, ne serais-ce que pour savoir si le portable du correspondant est éteint ou non.


----------



## maverick1984 (21 Décembre 2008)

vazen a dit:


> C'était une blagounette, ceci dit c'est vraiment une lacune de l'iPhone



:rateau:


----------



## two (22 Décembre 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> Ceci dit, cette absence parait logique vu le type de présentation des SMS de l'iPhone, à la iChat. On envoit un SMS comme on discute, et on ne verrait pas l'utilité d'un AR en discutant via Adium...



j'ai eu un téléphone qui, lors de la réception d'un accusé de réception: sonnait (comme pour sms), affichait un message sur l'écran d'accueil pendant 5 secondes, modifiait l'icone du sms pour lequel l'accusé était demandé et surtout ne conservait pas l'accusé en mémoire... l'iPhone pourrait faire la même chose en changeant la couleur de la bulle du message... ce serait bien pratique


----------



## vazen (22 Décembre 2008)

l'iphone pourra quoi ?


----------



## Didjo (22 Décembre 2008)

two a dit:


> j'ai eu un téléphone qui, lors de la réception d'un accusé de réception: sonnait (comme pour sms), affichait un message sur l'écran d'accueil pendant 5 secondes, modifiait l'icone du sms pour lequel l'accusé était demandé et surtout ne conservait pas l'accusé en mémoire... l'iPhone pourrait faire la même chose en changeant la couleur de la bulle du message... ce serait bien pratique



Completement ! Qui a le numéro d'Apple ?


----------



## dias74 (30 Juillet 2009)

bonjour, 
comme vous tous j'aime bien mon iphone mais je trouve que pour ceux qui communiquent avec sms la fonction accusé de réception est un point négatif sur ce portable, merci de signier et de faire tourner cette pétition pour faire pression et entendre notre voix aux opérateurs téléphoniques ainsi qu'a " apple" !!  

http://jesigne.fr/ariphone


----------



## PadawanMac (30 Juillet 2009)

Le lien suivant renseigne assez bien sur les codes nécessaires pour activer la fonction AR sur l'iphone selon l'opérateur... sauf qu'il ne semble exister aucun codes pour le territoire français !

:mouais:


----------



## pao2 (31 Juillet 2009)

L'accuser de réception n'est pas ce qu'il me manque le plus pour la fonction SMS.
Ce qu'il me manque réellement est de savoir le nombre de SMS qui va être envoyé! Car il suffit de mettre dans le texte un 'ê' ou un 'ç', par exemple, pour que le SMS soir transmit en caractères étendu. Et dans cette situation la taille d'un SMS n'est plus de 160 caractères mais de 70 caractères. Ca fait très vite plusieurs SMS d'envoyés. Et malheureusement ça coûte vite cher.


----------



## kisco (31 Juillet 2009)

pao2 a dit:


> L'accuser de réception n'est pas ce qu'il me manque le plus pour la fonction SMS.
> Ce qu'il me manque réellement est de savoir le nombre de SMS qui va être envoyé! Car il suffit de mettre dans le texte un 'ê' ou un 'ç', par exemple, pour que le SMS soir transmit en caractères étendu. Et dans cette situation la taille d'un SMS n'est plus de 160 caractères mais de 70 caractères. Ca fait très vite plusieurs SMS d'envoyés. Et malheureusement ça coûte vite cher.


oui, tout à fait d'accord, malheureusement


----------



## PadawanMac (3 Août 2009)

Le lien que j'ai oublié dans mon post précédent :

http://www.sosiphone.com/blogiphone/sms-delivery-notification-codes-worldwide/




pao2 a dit:


> Ca fait très vite plusieurs SMS d'envoyés. Et malheureusement ça coûte vite cher.


Je comprend ce prob de transparence. Cet inconvénient n'existe pas lorsqu'on dispose de l'illimité en SMS. Avant je disposais de 50 SMS/mois, je faisais avec, même si parfois c'était juste. Le fait d'être passé à l'iphone, un téléphone tourné vers le contact quasi-illimité, il me paraissait logique d'avoir une formule adaptée à savoir  internet et SMS illimités, cad ce qui me manquait sur ma précédente formule. C'est aussi une question de coût (47,90&#8364;/mois) je suis d'accord. D'ailleurs je n'exclue pas de revenir à une formule moins chère mais je voudrais conserver ces 2 options super pratiques indissociables d'un téléphone moderne tourné vers une communication pratique et illimitée.

A+


----------



## steph_a_paris (3 Août 2009)

Au passage, APPLE pourrait aussi travailler sur les fonctions accusés de réception dans les applis mail de l'iPhone et du Mac !!!!


----------



## Dualcore (1 Septembre 2009)

Il existe depuis hier un patch qui permet d'avoir l'accusé de réception des SMS.
Accessible aux iPhone Jailbreakés, le package se trouve dans Cydia sous de nom de iPhoneDelivery
Ce package en version 0.12 fonctionne sur toute la gamme des iPhones en firmware 3.0.x
Il a été réalisé par François Guillemé

Page de description Cydia :http://cy.sosiphone.com/repodescription/?p=909 

Article sur le Blog de SOSiPhone : http://www.sosiphone.com/blogiphone/2009/09/01/accuse-de-notification-des-sms-iphone-delivery-sms/

Voilà l'iPhone est maintenant une téléphone presque comme les autres !

Testé avec succès depuis les opérateurs Orange, SFR et Bouygues


----------



## PadawanMac (1 Septembre 2009)

Sauf que mon iPhone n'est pas jailbreaké et que je ne souhaite pas le faire. Alors on fait comment ?    (mauvaise humeur envers la Pomme)

A+


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)

Comme d'hab'.
On attend qu'Apple propose toutes ces fonctions basiques (AR, Bluetooth qui fonctionne avec n'importe quel périphérique, etc...)  dans une prochaine mise à jour...


----------



## two (22 Octobre 2009)

j'ai installé iphone delivery cela fonctionne avec base en belgique 
Merci


----------



## vazen (22 Octobre 2009)

iphone delivery fonctionne-t-il avec un iphone non jailbreaké ?


----------



## stefhan (23 Octobre 2009)

Hum je ne pense - hélas - pas.
Moi aussi je l'attends avec impatience...


----------



## iDanny (23 Octobre 2009)

two a dit:


> j'ai eu un téléphone qui, lors de la réception d'un accusé de réception: sonnait (comme pour sms), affichait un message sur l'écran d'accueil pendant 5 secondes, modifiait l'icone du sms pour lequel l'accusé était demandé et surtout ne conservait pas l'accusé en mémoire...



Oui, l'accusé de réception arrivait comme un "SMS Flash"... d'ailleurs ça aussi c'est un truc qu'il serait bien de pouvoir envoyer


----------



## macboite (27 Octobre 2009)

steph_a_paris a dit:


> Au passage, APPLE pourrait aussi travailler sur les fonctions accusés de réception dans les applis mail de l'iPhone et du Mac !!!!



Pour mail sous iPhone je ne connais rien,
mais pour mail sous ton Mac voilà une appli qui fonctionne :

http://www.magazine-avosmac.com/avo...ation&champ1=sujet&selection=&table=articles\

Mais bon c'est pas top : elle passe toute seule du Français à l'Anglais, et je ne l'ai testé que sur une seule adresse mail. Donc si tu en utilises plusieurs, je ne peux pas te dire si cette appli fonctionne pour toutes...


----------



## guiguere (28 Octobre 2009)

Il y a un soft il me semble regarde le tuto sur le site http://iphonesoft.fr/accuse-de-reception-sms-iphone


----------



## macboite (28 Octobre 2009)

Merci mais uniquement pour les sms des  iPhones jailbreakés!


----------



## Manzai_Manu (3 Septembre 2012)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour la Suisse
> 
> Swisscom *N# puis SMS
> Orange CH *NOT# puis SMS
> Sunrise # suivi d'un espace puis SMS




@ la mouette c est pas grave mais je crois que le code que tu a donner n est pas juste , essaye le mien vue que je m en sert tous les jours ça fonctionne mieux 



 Pour tous ceux qui on un iphone   chez l opérateur Sunrise il existe une  manipulation très simple  pour  avoir un accusé de réception de vos messages sur votre clavier tapé  :


#*# ET VOTRE MESSAGE


Après avoir envoyé votre SMS l accusé de réception vous arrive directement et confirme votre envois .

Et voila c est tous simple alors a vos SMS .

Pas  besoin de bidouiller son iphone comme on le vois sur certain  sites  et  pour ceux qui ne son pas chez  sunrise . Le plus simple est de demander  directement a leurs opérateur  téléphonique  pour connaitre l astuce a  faire ce qui me semble des plus logiques ! L ayant fait moi - même .

très bonne journée a tous et toute.....


Sunrise   est le deuxième opérateur de téléphonie mobile en Suisse,  derrière  Swisscom mais devant Orange. Elle est détenue par CVC Capital Partners,  qui l'a acquise auprès du danois TDC (TDC.KO) en octobre 2010. Elle est  connue pour son offre en téléphonie fixe, en fourniture d'accès à  Internet et depuis sa fusion avec diAx en téléphonie mobile et depuis  peut elle propose la télévision sous l appellation de sunrise tv .


Au passage est ce que l ios 6 est déjà disponible .


----------

